# Fehlerton bei modalen Dialog



## Armin0102 (17. Dez 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe einen modalen dialog als vor menü in meinem Spiel prgrammiert und möchte aber nun den fehlerton abschalten, der kommt sobald man außerhalb des dialogs klickt. die eigenschaft des modalen dialogs sollen bleiben, nur der ton nicht^^  danke für eure hilfe


----------



## madboy (17. Dez 2009)

Der Ton kommt meines Wissens vom Betriebssystem. Folglich muss er dort abgeschaltet werden 
Wo du die Einstellung findest kann ich allerdings nicht sagen.


----------



## Armin0102 (17. Dez 2009)

aber man muss doch auch verhindern können das mein modaler dialog diesen ton aufruft, sonst wäre die schöne plattform unabhängigkeit verloren, dass kanns ja auch nicht sein


----------



## SlaterB (17. Dez 2009)

die Plattformunabhänigkeit ist auch durch eine unterschiedlich dargestellte Betriebssystem-Taskleiste dahin, 
trotzdem kann man sie nicht so leicht ändern 

wobei ich deinen Punkt durchaus verstehe, sinnvolles beitragen kann ich sonst nix


----------



## Armin0102 (17. Dez 2009)

hmm ich hab ja ein spiel programmiert und da ist so ein ton echt scheiße^^


----------



## madboy (17. Dez 2009)

Leider kann ich auch nix konstruktives mehr beitragen aber du hast recht. Mich stören die Töne auch, weshalb meine erste Tat bei einem neu installierten Betriebssystem ist, die Töne abzuschalten 

Zur Plattformunabhängigkeit noch: Es gibt halt Dinge, die zwar störend sind, an denen Java aber nix ändern kann. Versuch mal, eine Datei unter Windows (XP, Vista weiß ich nicht) anzulegen, die einen Namen > 255 Zeichen hat oder einen Pfad > 255? Zeichen...


----------



## Armin0102 (18. Dez 2009)

ja stimmt schon alles aber da muss es doch was geben?? ich werde weiter suchen und wenn ich was findehier auch posten


----------



## tuxedo (22. Dez 2009)

Du könntest einen eigenen modalen Dialog basteln (also die funktionalität nachahmen). Vielleicht umgehst du damit die Tonausgabe des Standard-Modalen-Dialogs...

- Alex


----------



## Landei (22. Dez 2009)

Der Piep-Aufruf müsste sich doch irgendwo im Dialog-Code finden. Schon mal versucht, das Ding zu debuggen?


----------



## Armin0102 (23. Dez 2009)

ne soweit noch nicht ^^ da weiß ich jetzt glaub ich nicht wirklich wie das geht^^


----------

